# General > Sport >  Mòd fringe on the ocean wave

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*MÒD FRINGE ON THE OCEAN WAVE*

Caithness is the proud host of the National Mòd this year and its associated Fringe is staging a wide range of events.  The ambitious and innovative programme extends beyond the traditional fare to include a Surfing Taster Session in celebration of Thurso?s uniqueness as a world class surfing destination.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

